# INSPIRATIONS BIKE CLUB



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

HERE IS SOME PICS OF OUR BIKES AND AND PROJECTS TAT ARE COMING OUT SOON!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















WILLPOST UPMORE PICS IN A FEW MINUTES CUSE OF TA FUCKING SEVER?????? :machinegun:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

can i rider her damn :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 01:53 PM~10609525
> *can i rider her damn  :biggrin:
> *


x2 she fine :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YOU WOULD FALL OFF.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 8 2008, 03:01 PM~10609580
> *YOU WOULD FALL OFF.
> *


i would put a matress on a 4 wheeler!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 8 2008, 03:01 PM~10609580
> *YOU WOULD FALL OFF.
> *


ok fine then she can ride me :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 03:11 PM~10609633
> *ok fine then she can ride me  :0
> *


 :nono: she is my girl :biggrin: !!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 02:37 PM~10609783
> *:nono: she is my girl :biggrin: !!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

more coming up in few minutes uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 03:37 PM~10609783
> *:nono: she is my girl :biggrin: !!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 03:49 PM~10609869
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 03:52 PM~10609899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omg :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 03:09 PM~10609975
> *omg  :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 02:37 PM~10609783
> *:nono: she is my girl :biggrin: !!!!!!!!
> *


hahah not for long :biggrin: 





jk homie


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

damm im paying more attention to the girls then the bikes lol


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 8 2008, 04:16 PM~10610024
> *damm im paying more attention to the girls then the bikes lol
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 03:18 PM~10610036
> *x10000000000000000000000000000
> *


x98989161056511909165005699846006515 :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 03:22 PM~10610066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 04:22 PM~10610066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn see all i see is a female lol


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 03:29 PM~10610122
> *damn see all i see is a female lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 03:31 PM~10610138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 04:31 PM~10610138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 03:35 PM~10610163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 04:36 PM~10610176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh i would have so much fun  oh and nice bikes to :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 03:38 PM~10610180
> *oh i would have so much fun   oh and nice bikes to :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

I will be posting up more pics later on.This IS half of our INSPIRATIONS B.C tat we have on our san jo chapt so hope you guys enjoy ta pics later............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 04:40 PM~10610192
> *I will be posting up more pics later on.This IS half of our INSPIRATIONS B.C tat we have on our san jo chapt so hope you guys enjoy ta pics later............
> 
> 
> ...


damn where is the girls :biggrin: j/p looking good bro


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

MORE GRILS COMMING IN A SEC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 03:45 PM~10610232
> *MORE GRILS COMMING IN A SEC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 04:45 PM~10610232
> *MORE GRILS COMMING IN A SEC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 03:05 PM~10609950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!! very nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 04:59 PM~10610340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

more coming up in few minutes  uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

This pictures are 4rm a shop up here IN CALI IS A AUTO SHOP WELL U GUYS ENJOY TA PICS!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

stop stealin pics from other topics


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 05:29 PM~10610546
> *stop stealin pics from other topics
> *


UH NO!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 05:32 PM~10610556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: MORE COMING UP!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

MORE PICS LATER ON TODAY??????????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

***** this is a bike topic not a bitch topic so take yo shit elsewhere


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 04:45 PM~10610648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 05:53 PM~10610701
> ****** this is a bike topic not a bitch topic so take yo shit elsewhere
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: WELL STAY OFF MY TOPPIC *****!!!!!!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS B.C (Mar 1, 2008)

408


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

JIORO FUCKING LAZY ASS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS B.C_@May 8 2008, 06:50 PM~10611082
> *408
> *


welcome to LIL


----------



## INSPIRATIONS B.C (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 05:51 PM~10611090
> *welcome to LIL
> *


yea new to the web site


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 06:51 PM~10611090
> *welcome to LIL
> *


YUP THIS ***** IS NEW! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS B.C+May 8 2008, 06:57 PM~10611140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

an all the BS.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 07:00 PM~10611154
> *welcome bro
> :biggrin:
> *


HEY BRO WAT ARE U DOING?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 8 2008, 07:02 PM~10611166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nm talking to some homies :biggrin: wuz up with the rims ????


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> lol hey call me tonight
> 
> :no:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS B.C (Mar 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 8 2008, 08:37 PM~10611833
> *TTT
> :biggrin:
> *


damn where is teh girls at i am going to have to fire you guys :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 8 2008, 04:57 PM~10610322
> *nice!!!! very nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


BAHAHAHAHA...IKNEW U WOULD SAY SUMTHIN LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

INSPIRATIONS BIKE CLUB 123» 5 
SAJO,SF,CEN,NORTH BAY,ECT...... 92 IN$piratioN$ B.C 408 Today, 02:22 PM
Last post by: ShotCallers O.C. :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 9 2008, 04:12 PM~10618290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 9 2008, 04:14 PM~10618305
> *:cheesy:
> *


wuz up fool


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 9 2008, 04:17 PM~10618334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's vert g-body?


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 04:21 PM~10618367
> *who's vert g-body?
> *


what dont get what is vert-g body is????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

THE GRAND PRIX


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 9 2008, 04:26 PM~10618404
> *what dont get what is vert-g body is????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


the red drop top aka verterable(sp)


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

oh my ucles car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 9 2008, 04:55 PM~10618574
> *oh  my ucles car :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 04:58 PM~10618598
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what it do cuz


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

so wuz up bro ??????


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

fuck you crazy wat time is it ovathere doo over here 2 o'ck am :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 11 2008, 02:56 AM~10627187
> *fuck you crazy wat time is it ovathere doo over here 2 o'ck am :uh:
> *


almost 4am still early :biggrin: hustler never sleep bro


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 11 2008, 02:57 AM~10627188
> *almost 4am still early  :biggrin:  hustler never sleep bro
> *


fuck i guess iam so fucking gone rite now!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 11 2008, 03:00 AM~10627193
> *fuck i guess iam so fucking gone rite now!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.N.S.P....S.J (May 12, 2008)

RAUL!!!!!!!!!!!***** WAT ARE U DOING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

ST WHERE U AT


----------



## I.N.S.P....S.J (May 12, 2008)

WAT UP MAN!!!!


----------



## I.N.S.P....S.J (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 11 2008, 06:30 PM~10630954
> *:biggrin:
> *


CHRISTIAN WAT ARE U DOING *****!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.N.S.P....S.J_@May 11 2008, 06:50 PM~10631102
> *RAUL!!!!!!!!!!!***** WAT ARE U DOING!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOTHING


----------



## I.N.S.P....S.J (May 12, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

INSPIRATIONS


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.N.S.P....S.J_@May 11 2008, 06:54 PM~10631130
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :worship: INSPIRATIONS


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 11 2008, 07:56 PM~10631154
> *:worship: INSPIRATIONS
> *


hey this is 4 you raul!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 







:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 11 2008, 07:01 PM~10631184
> *hey this is 4 you raul!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: *** :guns: :guns:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

C'MON YOU KNOW YOU WANT 2 HIT TAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 11 2008, 08:09 PM~10631226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 11 2008, 08:10 PM~10631231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


????????????????


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:angry: lucky wheres your punk ass :twak:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

tat ***** aint here rite now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 11 2008, 10:48 PM~10632650
> *tat ***** aint here rite now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :buttkick: sup christina :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 11 2008, 11:50 PM~10632661
> *:buttkick:  sup christina :biggrin:
> *


wat up nelsa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:worship: LIL GUY :worship:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

hey niiga read this shit this how they judge tha bikes!!!!!!
ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery, custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

hey raul i even came out on ta t.v news last week!!!!!!!!!!!!







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

MINE IS GOING TO BE RADICAL CUSTOM :worship:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul
raul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 12:27 AM~10632810
> *MINE IS GOING TO BE RADICAL CUSTOM :worship:
> *


MINE IS ALREADY IN SUPER RIDICAL SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

IM GOINGTO BRING MY FRAME TOMMAROW


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WHICH ONE?HEY BRING TA PUMP IF YOU CAN SO I CAN PUT IT IN MY 4 WHEEL OH AND TA CYLINDERZ ???????????2MARROW BUT @ TIME WILL YOU BE HERE CUSE I HAVE 2 WORK 2MARROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

ALL I CAN BRING IS THE FRAME


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

***** YOU SERIOUS????????????


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

I CAN BRING THE PUMP ANOTHER DAY


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

I AM OUT LATER I HAVE TO WORK 2MAROW LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

[email protected]$ 408:
JUST CALL ME 2MARROW WHEN YOU ON YOUR WAY 2 MY HOUSE!!!!!!!!HEY AFTER ALL WILL GOING 2 FRESNO TATZ A PROBALY IF NOT WILL STILL GO TA OTHER SHOW ON SUNDAY IS TA SOCIOS ONE REMBEMBER!!!!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS B.C (Mar 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: familia were u @ i just got out of work!!!!!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS B.C (Mar 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS B.C_@May 12 2008, 05:57 PM~10638105
> *ttt
> *


   hey wat are you doing?????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:worship: :worship: LIL GUY IN THE HOUSE :worship: :worship:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 06:41 PM~10638393
> *:worship:  :worship: LIL GUY IN THE HOUSE  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

THE BOSS :worship:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

raul waz up *****??????


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 06:46 PM~10638432
> *THE BOSS :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

THE SKY :angel:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 12 2008, 05:47 PM~10638441
> *raul waz up *****??????
> *


THE SKY :angel:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 06:49 PM~10638457
> *THE SKY :angel:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 12 2008, 05:48 PM~10638450
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ME!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WERE GOING 2 FRISCO!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

ANGEL IS STILL IN


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 06:51 PM~10638467
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 06:52 PM~10638479
> *ANGEL IS STILL IN
> *


IF HE GOES 2 TA FRISCO SHOW!!!!!!  :angry:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 12 2008, 05:52 PM~10638472
> *WERE GOING 2 FRISCO!!!!!!!
> *



WHEN


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

*WERE GOING TO TA FRISCA SHOW!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

[FONT=TimesFISCO!!!!!!!]


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> *FRISCO*


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

SUNDAY. FUCK FRESNO I WAZ GOING BUT YOU KNOW..............(MONEY)


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

hno: hno:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 06:59 PM~10638553
> *hno:  hno:
> *


HEY YOU KNOW I NEDD TA CANAPI ILL TAKE YOU TO TA SHOW AND YOUR TRIKE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   BUT YOU GONA LET ME BARROW TA PUMP AND HOSES,EVERTHING TA HAS TA HYDRYLICS SYSTEM!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

EVERYTHING


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 07:06 PM~10638607
> *EVERYTHING
> *


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 12 2008, 07:49 PM~10638994
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 07:17 PM~10638715
> *:loco:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 12 2008, 10:46 PM~10641659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where waz that


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 12 2008, 10:49 PM~10641681
> *where waz that
> *


vallejo


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

vallejo


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

vallejo


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 12 2008, 10:55 PM~10641730
> *vallejo
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie how is everything


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 13 2008, 10:41 PM~10650350
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

hey raul i just finish payting ta fenders 4 rene iam going to gat them airbrush today!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

what the fuck


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

wat color r they


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 14 2008, 05:36 PM~10656173
> * wat color r they
> *


midnite candy blue :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  
naw is black but ta fucken cammara didnt take ta pic ta well :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 05:37 PM~10656188
> *looking good bro
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 14 2008, 05:58 PM~10656373
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin: a paint my low lows fenders the hopping one


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

yeah when ever???????


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

k then wat colorer


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

candy red!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

u have the paint oh shit thats right a can u paint my twisted chain gaurd


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

sure why not???????


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

cool u have the paint


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

yea>>>>


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: k then i will try to bring some of it it will be at andys


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 14 2008, 11:29 PM~10658816
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship: k then i will try to bring some of it              it will be at andys
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 14 2008, 11:03 PM~10659053
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

cool


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave: 'sup inspirations homies!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 14 2008, 11:52 PM~10659322
> *:wave:  'sup inspirations homies!!
> *


 :biggrin: wat up


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 12:52 AM~10659322
> *:wave:  'sup inspirations homies!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 15 2008, 08:34 PM~10665913
> *:0
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up homies


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey homies when am i going to do parts for your club like these :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 07:54 PM~10666077
> *hey homies when am i going to do parts for your club like these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


a bro do u think u could do the whole forks that say INSPIRATIONS FROM THE SPRING TO THE WHEEL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 15 2008, 11:01 PM~10667201
> *a bro do u think u could do the whole forks that say INSPIRATIONS FROM THE SPRING TO THE WHEEL
> *


should not be a big deal bro :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 10:12 PM~10667298
> *should not be a big deal bro  :biggrin:
> *


K THEN JUST TELL ME HOW MUCH IT WOULD COST CAUSE IM ALMOST DONE WITH MY BIKE AND I NEED SOME FORKS


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 15 2008, 03:20 PM~10663929
> *:biggrin: wat up
> *


tryin to keep kool man...its hotter that hell down here....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 15 2008, 11:16 PM~10667325
> *K THEN JUST TELL ME HOW MUCH IT WOULD COST CAUSE IM ALMOST DONE WITH MY BIKE AND I NEED SOME FORKS
> *


pm sent


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 10:20 PM~10667362
> *tryin to keep kool man...its hotter that hell down here....
> *


SHIT THAT SUCKS


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 15 2008, 10:33 PM~10667429
> *SHIT THAT SUCKS
> *


it sure does...and i dont have any a.c. at my pad...so im just surrounded by fans..


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 10:37 PM~10667463
> *it sure does...and i dont have any a.c. at my pad...so im just surrounded by fans..
> *


HAHA SAME HERE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it is cool as fuck here lol


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 15 2008, 11:38 PM~10667472
> *HAHA SAME HERE
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

what show are you guys going to this weekend


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@May 15 2008, 11:39 PM~10667488
> * what show are you guys going to this weekend
> *


not sure man might go to fresno


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 15 2008, 10:40 PM~10667493
> *not sure man might go to fresno
> *


WAT HE SAID


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 08:54 PM~10666077
> *hey homies when am i going to do parts for your club like these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


soon dont worry? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 15 2008, 11:56 PM~10667590
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> soon dont worry? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:57 PM~10667596
> *
> *


450 cmon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 12:00 AM~10667611
> *450 cmon!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok but you have to come up with a design :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 12:01 AM~10667623
> *ok but you have to come up with a design  :biggrin:
> *


can you do it???????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 12:03 AM~10667639
> *can you do it???????????
> *


we can talk it over and get something yea :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 12:07 AM~10667672
> *we can talk it over and get something yea  :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

GANGSTER SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 12:08 AM~10667678
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just give me a ring


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 15 2008, 11:13 PM~10667721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shits clean.. :biggrin: :biggrin: Fresno or frisco ?? need to know so I can plan ?? and of course budget on 300. buck for a fill up now adays..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

UH WERE ARE YOU GOING???????????????


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

HAHA THATS AN OLD PICTURE IM CUSTOMIZING THE WHOLE SHIT SO I WONT BE READY UNTILL NEXT MOUNTH


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

HAHA THATS AN OLD PICTURE IM CUSTOMIZING THE WHOLE SHIT SO I WONT BE READY UNTILL NEXT MOUNTH


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 12:24 AM~10667802
> *HAHA THATS AN OLD PICTURE IM CUSTOMIZING THE WHOLE SHIT SO I WONT BE READY UNTILL NEXT MOUNTH
> *


it will be WICKED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 12:27 AM~10667825
> *it will be WICKED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:27 PM~10667825
> *it will be WICKED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


IT BETTER I PUT HELLA MONEY INTO IT :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sup my little ******


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C+May 16 2008, 12:27 AM~10667831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:31 PM~10667849
> *
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 15 2008, 11:30 PM~10667848
> *sup my little ******
> *


****** ? i'm mr beana to you mister...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 12:33 AM~10667865
> *hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 15 2008, 11:20 PM~10667777
> *UH WERE ARE YOU GOING???????????????
> *


who me ? well barely heard that street low is gona be 30 bucks ?? for non pre reg bikes.. how bout fresno ? Oh well might end up in fresno.. all of Undivided is going..


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 15 2008, 11:30 PM~10667848
> *sup my little ******
> *


U LAZY ASS FRUIT CAKE WAT U DOING TIGER


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 15 2008, 11:39 PM~10667925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. who shot your kandy ?? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 12:39 AM~10667925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i still say i just want to girl hell me and my wife and gf would have a fun weekend


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 16 2008, 12:30 AM~10667848
> *sup my little ******
> *


tiger ???????? :wave: hey i need my money!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 16 2008, 12:41 AM~10667949
> *nice.. who shot your kandy ?? :uh:
> *


delgados


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: was up nelson ?


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 12:42 AM~10667955
> *i still say i just want to girl hell me and my wife and gf would have a fun weekend
> *


uh wat was tat about??????


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 15 2008, 11:43 PM~10667972
> *delgados
> *


looks pricey ? :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 16 2008, 12:43 AM~10667979
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: was up nelson ?
> *


x2 i need my mone tiger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 15 2008, 11:42 PM~10667956
> *tiger ???????? :wave: hey i need my money!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


10 bucks!!!!!!!!


come to the frisco show n you got it!!!



sup *******!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 15 2008, 11:45 PM~10667996
> *10 bucks!!!!!!!!
> come to the frisco show n you got it!!!
> sup *******!!! :biggrin:
> *


thought you was gona go to fresno??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 15 2008, 11:44 PM~10667988
> *looks pricey ? :biggrin:
> *


BUT HELLA GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 16 2008, 12:44 AM~10667988
> *looks pricey ? :biggrin:
> *


$400 on paint
$200 body
$800 parts
$ECT..........COMING UP IS LASER CUT FORKS,FIBER GLASSBOX,PATERNS,AND SKIRTS,MURALS,SOULD BE DONE BY 2009.
TOTAL:? :0 :biggrin: 
BUT TA PAINT CAME TO BE BAD ASS CANDY PAINT YOU SEEN IT.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 15 2008, 11:46 PM~10668007
> *thought you was gona go to fresno??
> *


sup mann nah, my shit aint ready.. 
almost, but we're jus gonna hop in streetlow :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

A NELSON WERE'S MY RIST BANDS :angry:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> BUT HELLA GOOD WORK :biggrin:
> yup great work for the money those guys get down... before I wasn't in to bikes spent all my time in my 66 and 68 but this yr is for my kids and building a bike is no EZ task so wanna give you guys a hand cause this is real art.. :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 16 2008, 12:45 AM~10667996
> *10 bucks!!!!!!!!
> come to the frisco show n you got it!!!
> sup *******!!! :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP FAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 15 2008, 11:49 PM~10668029
> *sup mann nah, my shit aint ready..
> almost, but we're jus gonna hop in streetlow :cheesy:
> *


WANT TO HAVE A HOP CONTEST VS MY BIKE I GOT HYDROS I WILL SMOKE YOU FOO


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 12:52 AM~10668055
> *WANT TO HAVE A HOP CONTEST VS MY BIKE I GOT HYDROS I WILL SMOKE YOU FOO
> *


X2 AGAINST MY REGAL 85 AND CHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> > BUT HELLA GOOD WORK :biggrin:
> > yup great work for the money those guys get down... before I wasn't in to bikes spent all my time in my 66 and 68 but this yr is for my kids and building a bike is no EZ task so wanna give you guys a hand cause this is real art.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I WANT MY DAD TO STRIP THE 60 IMPALA


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Latino66 @ May 16 2008, 12:44 AM) 
looks pricey ? 


$400 on paint
$200 body
$800 parts
$ECT..........COMING UP IS LASER CUT FORKS,FIBER GLASSBOX,PATERNS,AND SKIRTS,MURALS,SOULD BE DONE BY 2009.
TOTAL:? 
BUT TA PAINT CAME TO BE BAD ASS CANDY PAINT YOU SEEN IT.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:0 :0 COME ON NELSON MINE IS GOING TO BE LIKE THAT :worship:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 01:01 AM~10668122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GET TA PIC FROM MYSPACE FROM ANDYS GAS HOP!!!!!!!!AND TA CAR HOPING ONES! :biggrin: :biggrin: SO WE CAN CLOWNON NELSON !LOL :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

DO IT
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!&#33


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

OH NELSON ANDYS CLOWNING U


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 01:09 AM~10668170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

I CANT SEE THEM FUCKEN SERVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 01:09 AM~10668170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 01:09 AM~10668170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

AAAALLLLLL IIIII HHHHAAAAVVVVEEE


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WAT HAPRND WHITH ONES FROM SALAS,ECT........


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

ITS A VIDEO


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 01:15 AM~10668209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TA WAGON IS COMING UP 2 NEXT WEAKEND 4 TA SOCIOS CARSHOW ON TA 25 IS PROBALY GOING TO STAND UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WHO CARES POST IT UP JUST PUT TA LINKS ON HERE SAMS,SALAS,MY HOUSE,GAS HOP,ECT......


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 12:17 AM~10668225
> *TA WAGON IS COMING UP 2 NEXT WEAKEND 4 TA SOCIOS CARSHOW ON TA 25 IS PROBALY GOING TO STAND UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANDY SAID HE WILL LET ME HOP IT


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

BULL SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WAT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS??????


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

YOU KNOW YOU LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 12:28 AM~10668285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whose gona hop this one ?? :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 16 2008, 01:32 AM~10668305
> *whose gona hop this one ?? :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono:  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 









































































































ME! :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 01:15 AM~10668209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 12:56 AM~10668095
> *QUOTE(Latino66 @ May 16 2008, 12:44 AM)
> looks pricey ?
> $400 on paint
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

this one is mine :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 16 2008, 01:01 AM~10668122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats trike was fun :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 15 2008, 11:52 PM~10668055
> *WANT TO HAVE A HOP CONTEST VS MY BIKE I GOT HYDROS I WILL SMOKE YOU FOO
> *



man,,,,,,,,,,, both of you queers shut up and build!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 16 2008, 04:16 PM~10672895
> *man,,,,,,,,,,,                          both of you queers shut up and build!!!! :biggrin:
> *


your just afraid i will beat u :uh: tiger


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:37 AM~10671097
> *thats trike was fun  :biggrin:
> *


how did u get it to stang up cause mine wont get one foot of the ground


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 17 2008, 12:38 AM~10675083
> *how did u get it to stang up cause mine wont get one foot of the ground
> *


hey callme is urgent :angry:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

why


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

this one chris


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

this one chris


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 17 2008, 12:55 AM~10675175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats KIKI old bike :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

IS A CLEAN BIKE????????


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

i know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes it is the forks was made by SIC713 it was on his first long ass bike


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 12:18 AM~10675327
> *thats KIKI old bike  :biggrin:
> *


oh a how did u get that one green bike to stand cause i cant get 1 foot high with my hydro bike


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 12:26 AM~10675375
> *yes it is the forks was made by SIC713 it was on his first long ass bike
> *


oh they look clean


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408+May 17 2008, 01:28 AM~10675391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes they are


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

oh ya i have a big ass batt and the car pump and it wont get up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 17 2008, 01:36 AM~10675425
> *oh ya i have a big ass batt and the car pump and it wont get up
> *


put it al the way on the back and hit the switch real good and it will stand up :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

oh ok that means i have to strap my batt really good or something cause it just siting on a small bar


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 17 2008, 01:41 AM~10675450
> *oh ok that means i have to strap my batt really good or something cause it just siting on a small bar
> *


yea we even had the pump hanging off the back :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

do u have any pictures of the back end


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

do u have any pictures of the back end


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

do u have any pictures of the back end


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 17 2008, 01:49 AM~10675487
> *do u have any pictures of the back end
> *


nah we stripped the trike i was going to rebuild it but the frame is fucked :angry:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

shit cause i want to see how i could put the pump way in the back


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 17 2008, 01:54 AM~10675505
> *shit cause i want to see how i could put the pump way in the back
> *


i will try to get a pic of teh trike kit next week


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

oh ok then cause shit everyday im alway trying to get it up and i get hella pissed cause it wont go and then my forks start to leak :angry: :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 17 2008, 02:05 AM~10675566
> *oh ok then cause shit everyday im alway trying to get it up and i get hella pissed cause it wont go and then my forks start to leak :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


yea we never had a hard time to make it stand up or hop himm


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 01:34 AM~10675668
> *yea we never had a hard time to make it stand up or hop himm
> *


ya i can make it hop but it wont get hella high


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:worship: INSPIRATIONS :worship:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 17 2008, 01:32 PM~10677418
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 17 2008, 01:35 PM~10677428
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: wats good ?


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 17 2008, 01:36 PM~10677432
> *:wave: wats good ?
> *


NOTHIN JUST READY 4 TOMMOROW


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 17 2008, 01:37 PM~10677437
> *NOTHIN JUST READY 4 TOMMOROW
> *


you goin to the show in frisco ?


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

YA


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i say if its not hopping high enough you probably dont have enough wait in the back or maybe the battery needs to juiced up a bit but ive never had this kit ...he d post the video of the green bike hopping


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 17 2008, 04:27 PM~10677731
> *i say if its not hopping high enough you probably dont have enough wait in the back or maybe the battery needs to juiced up a bit but ive never had this kit ...he d post the video of the green bike hopping
> *


i never had it one of a kind posted it up and he took the video down


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 17 2008, 03:27 PM~10677731
> *i say if its not hopping high enough you probably dont have enough wait in the back or maybe the battery needs to juiced up a bit but ive never had this kit ...he d post the video of the green bike hopping
> *


ya im going to do alittle fixing


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 18 2008, 11:12 PM~10684432
> *ya im going to do alittle fixing
> *


i thought it was the shit?? :biggrin: 


sup my little ******.. finally we spent some type of quality time today :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

yup it is the shit i just got to put the pump more back


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 19 2008, 12:14 AM~10684437
> *i thought it was the shit?? :biggrin:
> sup my little ******.. finally we spent some type of quality time today :biggrin:
> *


yeah but you still didnt pay me!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 19 2008, 03:55 PM~10688637
> *  :nicoderm:
> *


hey raul i might just retired my bike???????after wat hapend on ta sf show.


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

wat a *** why :angry: :twak: :nono: :loco: :nosad: hno: all u need is those laser cut forks then u would be good


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 20 2008, 07:55 PM~10699401
> *wat a *** why :angry:  :twak:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:  hno: all u need is those laser cut forks then u would be good
> *


naw fuck it i might just retier it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 20 2008, 01:17 PM~10696503
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> hey raul i might just retired my bike???????after wat hapend on ta sf show.
> *


 :0 nah homie just bust out harder bro


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 12:32 AM~10701950
> *:0 nah homie just bust out harder bro
> *


YEAH IAM DOING IT UNTILL I GET TA LASERCUT FORKS AND SKIRTS,MURALS AND PATERNS FUCK IT :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 21 2008, 12:36 AM~10701975
> *YEAH IAM DOING IT UNTILL I GET TA LASERCUT FORKS AND SKIRTS,MURALS AND PATERNS FUCK IT  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


well get your grind on and lets get this bitch done


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 12:40 AM~10701995
> *well get your grind on and lets get this bitch done
> *


you know why is cuse some ****** started to hate on my shit so fuck it this is goinig out there for ta haters iam going to rebuilt everthing aging iam going 2 called IT CLOWNI'N ON HATERS!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 12:40 AM~10701995
> *well get your grind on and lets get this bitch done
> *


you know why is cuse some ****** started to hate on my shit so fuck it this is goinig out there for ta haters iam going to rebuilt everthing aging iam going 2 called IT CLOWN'N ON HATERS!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 21 2008, 12:45 AM~10702016
> *you know why is cuse some ****** started to hate on my shit so fuck it this is goinig out there for ta haters iam going to rebuilt everthing aging iam going 2 called IT CLOWN'N ON HATERS!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 12:46 AM~10702020
> *:biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT,IAM PLANING NOT TAKING IT OUTHERE UTILL 4 MORE MONTHNS    :angry:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 21 2008, 12:54 AM~10702055
> *FUCK IT,IAM PLANING NOT TAKING IT OUTHERE UTILL 4 MORE MONTHNS       :angry:
> *


lets get to doing something bro


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 01:21 AM~10702174
> *lets get to doing something bro
> *


start on wat ???????? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 21 2008, 01:23 AM~10702180
> *start on wat ???????? :cheesy:
> *


get on them forks get the mopney so i can have them done up :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 01:24 AM~10702186
> *get on them forks get the mopney so i can have them done up  :biggrin:
> *


you got any art work on ta ones tat i want?????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 21 2008, 01:29 AM~10702206
> *you got any art work on ta ones tat i want?????????
> *


nope not till you are ready to order


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 21 2008, 01:54 AM~10702274
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: that wat i want to hear :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

raul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 21 2008, 07:42 PM~10708410
> *raul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm: wat


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 21 2008, 10:31 PM~10709577
> *:nicoderm: wat
> *


i got shark bike ready their going 2 painted on sunday> :biggrin:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

wat up christian


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

hope these dont get anyone in trouble!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 22 2008, 10:33 AM~10712315
> *i got shark bike ready their going 2 painted on sunday> :biggrin:
> *


wat color


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

what it do fellas whats good with u.. its bobby i was chillin with u at the vallejo show


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

what it do fellas whats good with u.. its bobby i was chillin with u at the vallejo show


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 22 2008, 09:02 PM~10716441
> *what it do fellas whats good with u.. its bobby i was chillin with u at the vallejo show
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 22 2008, 02:26 PM~10713462
> *hope these dont get anyone in trouble!!!!
> *


hope they dont??????????????


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

i did hes display.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 22 2008, 02:26 PM~10713454
> *wat up christian
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@May 20 2008, 07:55 PM~10699401
> *wat a *** why :angry:  :twak:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:  hno: all u need is those laser cut forks then u would be good
> *


 :angry: fuck it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

yup


----------



## INSPIRATIONS B.C (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

hey lu


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

chris


----------



## I.N.S.P....S.J (May 12, 2008)

TO
TA
TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WAZ UP FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.N.S.P....S.J_@May 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10758267
> *TO
> TA
> TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :wave: :wave: you got in fainally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS B.C_@May 25 2008, 04:38 PM~10734298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so he did cover inspirations!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Jun 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10793499
> *ttt
> *


I HEARD YOU WERE EYEBALLING MY TRIKE THE OTHER DAY :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 6 2008, 11:32 PM~10817415
> *I HEARD YOU WERE EYEBALLING MY TRIKE THE OTHER DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yup i waz how much you want 4 it??????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

DEVIL'S CREATION thats wat im calling it :thumbsup:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@Jun 14 2008, 05:25 PM~10870639
> *DEVIL'S CREATION thats wat im calling it :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My bad for not meeting you guys at the Devotion show. Whats the next show you guys are going to?


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Jun 18 2008, 08:29 PM~10901886
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

club looks good. :thumbsup: 

that sharks bike is bad.


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 19 2008, 03:57 PM~10908014
> *club looks good. :thumbsup:
> 
> that sharks bike is bad.
> *


it should be getting painted


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@Jun 19 2008, 07:24 PM~10909969
> *it should be getting painted
> *


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)

:| :| :|


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

picture of the hopper coming soon.it will be in the hop contest soon ready to clown


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@Jun 22 2008, 06:32 PM~10927650
> *picture of the hopper coming soon.it will be in the hop contest soon ready to clown
> *


your building one


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

its done


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

pics of it hopping


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 22 2008, 07:47 PM~10928188
> *pics of it hopping
> *


no not yet i need to pickup the hoses there at my homiez pad


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

on more picture :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

it ready to hop


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

later on im going to make it longer


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@Jun 22 2008, 07:38 PM~10928119
> *its done
> *


thats cool bro you guys put it down in the pit


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2008, 11:16 PM~10929728
> *thats cool bro you guys put it down in the pit
> *


thanks bro


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@Jun 22 2008, 07:42 PM~10928150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPPER ? :thumbsup: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :werd:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

wat up inspirations family


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@Jun 26 2008, 02:28 PM~10957604
> *wat up inspirations family
> *


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

chris we need to hop the bike in the pit


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@Jun 26 2008, 02:49 PM~10957737
> *chris we need to hop the bike in the pit
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

so when we going to uffin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

we're not goin to woodland this weekend until next month we're go into monterey


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

i hope the hopper is ready by then hno:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS B.C_@May 25 2008, 03:38 PM~10734298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF THE FINISHED WORK


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Jun 30 2008, 10:29 AM~10980405
> *ttt
> *


gay ass :twak:


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

wat up


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

sj


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DEL TORO PUMP (Apr 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## [email protected]$ 408 (May 12, 2008)

my custom trike is all most done baby :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$ 408_@Jul 13 2008, 08:53 PM~11081034
> *my custom trike is all most done baby :biggrin:
> *


SHOW SOME PICS WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## IN$PIRATION$ SJ (Aug 4, 2008)

:tears: :tears: R.I.P. CHIVO YOU WILL BE MISSED :angel: :angel:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$PIRATION$ SJ_@Aug 3 2008, 10:52 PM~11251472
> *:tears:  :tears: R.I.P. CHIVO YOU WILL BE MISSED  :angel:  :angel:
> *


what happen ?? is you playen ?? :uh:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

RIP Chivo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IN$PIRATION$ SJ (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 24 2008, 10:55 AM~11168133
> *SHOW SOME PICS WHEN ITS DONE
> *


coming soon


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C. (May 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## INSPIRATIONS B.C (Mar 1, 2008)

hey familia whats going down


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P. CHIVO LOCZ :angel: :angel:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

where u at inspirations bc


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

got a pic of a trike comin up


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wqbz0h&s=5


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

itz getting sand blasted and redone


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

wat u guyz think


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 17 2008, 01:20 PM~12456293
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


THANKZ


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Dec 17 2008, 12:27 PM~12455921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good idea but you should reinforce the top more right under the seat post cuz it will start to buckle cuz there is nothing supporting the down tube it happend to me


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2008, 02:24 AM~12505821
> *thats a good idea but you should reinforce the top more right under the seat post cuz it will start to buckle cuz there is nothing supporting the down tube it happend to me
> *


 i do have it reinforced


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ITZ ALMOST DONE


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt ready 4 ta low vientage show ttt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ISAAC IS COMING OUT SOON....


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

JUST NEEDS THE DELGADOS TOUCH....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onepinchegrandprix_@Sep 19 2009, 07:03 PM~15128122
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ISAAC IS COMING OUT SOON....
> 
> ...


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onepinchegrandprix_@Sep 19 2009, 03:59 PM~15128107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait 2 see it when is done????????? hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onepinchegrandprix_@Sep 19 2009, 05:05 PM~15128132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onepinchegrandprix_@Sep 19 2009, 07:03 PM~15128122
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ISAAC IS COMING OUT SOON....
> 
> ...


THAT IS 1 SICK PAINT JOB !!!!!!! :wow: :wow:  :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onepinchegrandprix_@Sep 19 2009, 07:05 PM~15128132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 22 2009, 11:06 PM~15160460
> *THAT IS 1 SICK PAINT JOB !!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:    :worship:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

I CAN'T WAITE TO SEE IT ALL MOUNTED JUST THE FRAME IS DAMMM SICK I CAN IMAGINE THE PARTS MOST BE JUST AS SICK !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 23 2009, 12:09 AM~15160918
> *I CAN'T WAITE TO SEE IT  ALL  MOUNTED JUST THE FRAME IS  DAMMM  SICK I CAN IMAGINE THE PARTS MOST BE JUST AS SICK  !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u going to vegas this year


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

that ,s some nice art right there gotta love green stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking good inspirations


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Sep 23 2009, 11:40 PM~15169402
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

nice bike homie well inspiration bike club be at the hayward show need info, call me gabe (510)706-9614 keep low rididng out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Sep 24 2009, 07:47 AM~15172559
> *Looking good inspirations
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 24 2009, 05:09 PM~15177764
> *nice bike homie well inspiration bike club be at the hayward show need info, call me gabe (510)706-9614 keep low rididng out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHEN IS IT ? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 23 2009, 08:47 PM~15169482
> *u going to vegas this year
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

the show is oct,3-09 in hayward bikes $15.00 to enter time of set up 8:00-10:30 show time is 11:00-5:00 more info call gabe at (510)706-9614 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onepinchegrandprix_@Sep 19 2009, 04:05 PM~15128132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

This fourm is close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

